# فيديو حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بال&#1593



## whitehawk (18 أبريل 2006)

*فيديو حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بال&#1593*

هذا الفيديو يوضح قيام المسلمين بحريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالعصافرة مما أسفر عن حريق كل من

1- المعمودية الجديدة
2- الممر الخلفى للكنيسة
3- مكتب الأباء
4- عدد 2 تكيف
5- شبابيك الكنيسة السفلى
6- تكسير شبابيك الكنيسة العليى
7- تكسير الجران فى محاولة دخولها
8- تكسير كشافات النور الخارجية للكنيسة

ولكن رغم كل هذا تم الحفاظ على الكنيسة والعشر أشخاص الذين كانوا فيها مدافعين عنها


فيديو عملية الحريق






فيديو الخسائر الناتجة عن الحريق


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2006)

قذارتهم ووساختهم تزيد يوما بعد يوم


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2006)

منين اقدر احمل الفيلم بعد الدخول على الرابط اعلاة


----------



## †gomana† (18 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يستر على كل اخواتنا *
*ربنا معاكم وقلوبنا معاكم*
*ربنا يحفظكم من الشرور*


----------



## whitehawk (18 أبريل 2006)

بعد ما تدخل على الرابط حيقولك please wait ويعد عدد معين من الثوانى وبعد كده حيقولك Click here to download
أو حيقولك Download with primeium وفى الحالة دى تبقى تجرب تنزله فى وقت تانى خالص غير الوقت ده علشان كده الserver حيكون مشغول


----------



## abn yso3 (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فيديو حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم با&#160*

مكتوب *لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير لان اباكم قد سر بان يعطيكم الملكوت*

*الرب ب معنا فمن علينا*


----------



## محب للمسيح (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فيديو حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم با&#160*

مش عارف اقولك ايه بس ده مش دين


----------



## الياس جمال (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فيديو حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم با&#160*

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح
هو لا تخافو الرب يبارك كول شي
هو اليوم ليهم  بس بوكرة عليهم  
المسيح قال  
كل الاشيا تعمل معن  الى الخير 
بس حسبنا الله ونعمل الوكيل 
الر يبارككم ويساعدكم


----------



## تونى تون (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فيديو حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم با&#160*

شكراا على معلوماتك وربنا يعوضك ويعوض الكنيسه ويحافظ علينا جميعن من شر ابليس


----------



## DOLAGY (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيديو حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم با&#160*

فعلا دى كنيستى اللي حصل فيها كدة 
بس الحمد لله ربنا بيدبر وبتتصلح الحاجات اللي باظت


----------



## man4truth (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيديو حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم با&#160*

*لن يقدر الاسلام الذى أضل الكثيريين باسم الدين أن يقهر نور المسيح​*


----------



## شاب محروق دمه (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيديو حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم با&#160*

و دة الدين الاسلامى هودة صميم الدين


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: فيديو حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بال&#*

على فكرة دى كنيستى واحب اقول لكم انها دلوقتى اجمل بكتير من الاول وان العدرا ظهرت عندنا اكثر من مرة وربنا يحفظها لنا دايما يارب ويخليها مرفوعة الى الابد


----------



## GogoRagheb (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: فيديو حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بال&#*

*كل اللى اقدر اقوله قول السيد المسيح له المجد " من ثمارهم تعرفونهم "
اكيد اللى عمل كدة شخص متدددددددددددددددددددددديييين جددددددددددددددا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## SALVATION (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: فيديو حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بال&#*

_ربنا يحمى الكنيسة فى كل مكان​_


----------

